# Broken clutch relay



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

So my clutch relay is broken. The truck has been harder and harder to start lately and I had to make sure the clutch was really all the way down to the floor before the starter would engage. Now it won't start at all.

Where is the darn thing and how expensive is it to replace?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like a bad "clutch switch" or the plastic button on the clutch pedal lever, rather than the "clutch relay," which is in the engine compartment relay box near the battery and runs about $15-20. The "clutch switch" can be seen at the top of the clutch pedal if you look up from under the dash. If it's just the switch, you can disconnect the harness connector from the switch and install a jumper wire between the two terminal to get it to start, but keep in mind it disables the safety feature and now the vehicle will start in gear with the clutch engaged if someone attempts to do so. The plunger of the switch may press against a plastic button that is pressed into the pedal lever, similar to the brake switch. Sometimes these buttons break or fall out, so it may be something you want to check. The plastic button is about $5-7 from Nissan and I haven't replaced a clutch switch in a long time, but that shouldn't be to expensive and may be available on the aftermarket.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

By-Pass it like this:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

as smj said, it probably the switch or contact on the pedal


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

^^^That's to bypass the relay^^^. To bypass the switch, you need to get under the dash an unplug the clutch safety switch and jump the harness connector terminals.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The switch holds up pretty good.

The relay is prone to going out quickly.

My money is on the relay being dead.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree that the relay is more prone to failure. The one thing that would lean me towards the clutch safety switch is where the OP states, "_I had to make sure the clutch was really all the way down to the floor before the starter would engage. Now it won't start at all._" The fact that the distance that the pedal is depressed in relation to the vehicle starting makes me think the problem in this case may be at the switch. Hopefully he can get it fixed and let us know!


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I had the same problem on my truck. Push clutch in and it wouldn't do anything like I didn't have clutch pushed in. I could hear relay click. I bypass button under clutch pedal and still didn't start. It turned out to be my starter, went completely out without any of normal signs of bad starter.


----------

